# NATO Air Strike Nails Bad Guys.... in PAKISTAN



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2010)

This from ISAF:


> An air weapons team engaged a significant number of insurgents following an attack on a remote Afghan National Security Force outpost in Khost province Friday.
> 
> ANSF received direct and indirect fire at Combat Outpost Narizah near the Pakistan border. An air weapons team in the area observed the enemy fire, and following International Security Assistance Force rules of engagement, crossed into the area of enemy fire.
> 
> ...



More from the _NY Times_, RFE/RL, and the Associated Press.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2010)

PAK's not too happy - this from the Associated Press:


> Pakistan has told NATO leaders it will stop protecting U.S. and NATO supply lines to Afghanistan if foreign aircraft stage further cross-border attacks against fleeing militants, security officials said Tuesday.
> 
> If carried out, such a threat would have major consequences on the war in Afghanistan as well as on Pakistan's relationship with the United States, which is vitally important for both nations. Analysts said there was little or no chance of Islamabad carrying though with it, however.
> 
> ...


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2010)

They protect our supply lines? Geez, with all the fuel tankers and flatbeds full of HMMVVs that either blow up or go missing, maybe we don't need their "protection".


----------



## old medic (29 Sep 2010)

Top Al Qaeda figures reported killed
The leader of a group of Arab fighters and an explosives expert died in an airstrike in Afghanistan, NATO says. Pakistani sources say another commander may have been killed in a missile strike.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-0930-afghan-militants-killed-20100930,0,7180036.story

Reporting from Kandahar, Afghanistan, and —


> An airstrike in eastern Afghanistan killed a senior Al Qaeda commander who had helped smuggle Arab fighters into the country and an explosives expert who worked with him, the NATO force reported Wednesday.
> 
> Separately, security sources in Pakistan reported that an even higher-ranking Al Qaeda figure may have been killed in a weekend missile strike.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They protect our supply lines? Geez, with all the fuel tankers and flatbeds full of HMMVVs that either blow up or go missing, maybe we don't need their "protection".


True dat, but now, PAK doesn't seem to be even letting them through into AFG:


> Pakistan shut down the main land route for NATO supplies into Afghanistan Thursday after officials accused NATO of killing Pakistani troops in the fourth cross-border attack this week.
> 
> NATO and the Pakistani government said they were investigating the incident in the Kurram district of Pakistan's tribal belt, which Washington has branded an al-Qaida headquarters and hub of militants fighting in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


More here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2010)

> Suspected militants in Pakistan set fire to more than two dozen tankers carrying fuel for NATO troops in Afghanistan on Friday, officials said, a day after three soldiers were killed in a cross-border NATO air strike.
> 
> Angered by repeated incursions by NATO helicopters over the past week, Pakistan has blocked a supply route for coalition troops in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...



More here, here and here.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Oct 2010)

I wish we had a robust Western/ Northwestern based supply line. Everytime we do this Pakistan is going to yank our logistical chain.


----------



## BDTyre (1 Oct 2010)

Most of the Central Asian countries are generally willing to help the US, provided a somewhat bind eye is turned on human rights issues.  There's still the issue of Russia and Iran to contend with though.

China, maybe? It could be good PR for both countries.


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Oct 2010)

Keep up the good work, if Pakistan took care of these assholes instead of playing both sides the Yanks would not be forced to take care of business in the NWF.  The more, the merrier in my books.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Oct 2010)

Why are they so angry about it? It's an ally of the U.S. why can't they just be happy that there are less bad people in their country AND their neighbor Pakistan. Someone please enlighten me because I don't understand it. 

What are they doing? Playing both teams?


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2010)

NATO Sec-Gen apologizes (sort of) during a meeting with PAK's Foreign Minister:


> I had a good, open discussion with the Foreign Minister. I expressed my regret for the incident last week in which Pakistani soldiers lost their lives, and my condolences to the families.
> 
> Obviously, it was unintended. Obviously, we have to make sure we improve coordination between our militaries and our Pakistani partners.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 Oct 2010)

"Yes it was a shame that your para-military groups were hanging with the Taliban when blasted the snot out of them"


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Oct 2010)

Initial report of joint probe, via ISAF:


> A joint Pakistan military-International Security Assistance Force team has completed their initial assessment into a border incident in which two Pakistan border forces were killed and four were wounded, Thursday.
> 
> The team concluded two coalition helicopters passed into Pakistan airspace several times. Subsequently, the helicopters fired on a building later identified as a Pakistan border outpost, in response to shots fired from the post. The assessment team considered it most probable that they had fired in an attempt to warn the helicopters of their presence. Unfortunately, following the engagement, it was discovered that the dead and wounded were members of the Pakistan Frontier Scouts.
> 
> ...



More here via American Forces Press Service.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Oct 2010)

Border appears to be open again:


> Pakistan has decided to reopen supplies to NATO forces in Afghanistan after a 10-day blockade of the supplies trucks due to NATO helicopters airstrike in the country's tribal region, the Foreign Ministry said Saturday.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


More here.


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Oct 2010)

more supply tankers burning
Gunmen in Pakistan torch nearly 30 NATO fuel tankers


QUETTA, Pakistan - Gunmen in southwestern Pakistan set fire to nearly 30 tankers carrying fuel for NATO troops in Afghanistan on Saturday, an official said, two days after the United States apologized to Pakistan for a cross-border air raid that killed two Pakistani soldiers.

Suspected Islamist militants have stepped up attacks on convoys carrying supplies for NATO forces since the Sept. 30 NATO air strike in northwestern Pakistan described by the U.S. ambassador as a terrible accident.

About 20 gunmen set fire to around 30 tankers parked outside at a roadside restaurant near the southwestern town of Sibi in a pre-dawn attack, the official said.

The tankers were on their way to the border town of Chaman.

"The attackers first fired shots and then fired small rockets at the tankers. Twenty-eight to 29 tankers caught fire," local government official Naeem Sherwani told Reuters. He said one of the paramilitary soldiers escorting the convoy was wounded.

Read more, article continues: 30 NATO fuel tankers
                             (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------

